# Didn't read the Wet Paint Sign.



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Mouse must have struggled all night. Found 2 in the 100% Solids.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I think some 40 grit will work to remove it.:whistling2:

We had Dragonflies land on one of our garage floor epoxies last summer.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Ugh. Had that happen with a swarm of gnats on tacky garage doors....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Man, that's sad. Poor thing probably died of dehydration.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh come on, Upsell that new texture as the next big thing in colored flakes


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Texture resembles cheese.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Tonyg said:


> Oh come on, Upsell that new texture as the next big thing in colored flakes


Color flakes/carpet. Could this be considered an anti slip floor?

To unwind after a long flight remove your shoes and walk on your new mouse pelt floor coating, curl your toes and relax as they massage your feet.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Years ago I finished a set of elevator door's in deep green oil base in an occupied bldg. Put tape and wet paint sign's across the jamb's and walked away. Ten minutes later a lady comes up to me and asks how to get paint off of skin. I think what fool can't read a sign at chest level. It was her two year son that put his hands on the doors 18' below the signs. Perfect hand prints. I wanted to leave them cause they were so cool but we had to fix it. Note to self, put the tape barrier lower.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

kmp said:


> Years ago I finished a set of elevator door's in deep green oil base in an occupied bldg. Put tape and wet paint sign's across the jamb's and walked away. Ten minutes later a lady comes up to me and asks how to get paint off of skin. I think what fool can't read a sign at chest level. It was her two year son that put his hands on the doors 18' below the signs. Perfect hand prints. I wanted to leave them cause they were so cool but we had to fix it. Note to self, put the tape barrier lower.


I had that happen to a interior door, learned to put 3 rows of tape at different heights all with signs attached.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Man, that's sad. Poor thing probably died of dehydration.


I had a 5 gal bucket of epoxy paint leak in a shaker machine. After close encounters with the fumage in there while cleaning it for a few minutes, I can imagine that the mouse didn't die from dehydration.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> I had that happen to a interior door, learned to put 3 rows of tape at different heights all with signs attached.


 
even that will not stop um from checking, just to make sure it's wet


----------



## JPiacentino (Jun 14, 2014)

Now, what to name the new color?


----------



## JPiacentino (Jun 14, 2014)

Dearly departed mouse brown? Breathless?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisn said:


> even that will not stop um from checking, just to make sure it's wet


I developed a theory that could save the US government millions! Instead of spending all that money on stealth technology for planes and ships, cover them with some "WET PAINT" signs. Those are obviously invisible.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Love this carlin quote.....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't understand, a dead mouse and no turds ?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

daArch said:


> I don't understand, a dead mouse and no turds ?



The mouse was scared sh!tless.


----------

